# I Redesigned The Tesla App



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

Like most here on this forum I consider Tesla to be a premium brand. But I think the app experience falls short of this especially when it comes to the home screen layout and that dark cave it sends you into when trying to schedule a service call. 🙄 I've gotten frustrated with the experience so as a UX designer I decided to redesign the app using some more modern styling elements. I did a 1:1 screen redesign of the home and one of the schedule a service screens. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

As a UX Designer and Tesla owner, I feel qualified to offer this design critique:

Bit of a cheat there, not using the same base phone style. Your redesign is using a phone style with more screen real estate! Sneaky, sneaky. 
I like the use of a standard hamburger menu. The transition between the settings and the Lootbox seemed unpredictable and disorganized to me. Now I know when I'm at the top and assume I can count on other pages to have a back and/or close button.
I also like shrinking the car image. It's fun to look at it but other than making sure I have the right car it doesn't contain any useful info.
Not sure I understand the inclusion of the current gear (the P?), Autopilot (the driver's wheel?) and Homelink. I don't see why I would need them unless I'm in the car -- and I don't use this app when I'm _in _the car.
Like the inclusion of popping both the frunk and the trunk.
I'm trying to decide if I like the 3D effect on the controls. I think they look nice but that isn't the current style. Though I'm in medical software which is last to pick up on fashions like this...
Overall a very nice design and I hope that gives ammunition to that designer at Tesla who's probably been begging their team for a UI refresh for a couple of years.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> As a UX Designer and Tesla owner, I feel qualified to offer this design critique:
> 
> Bit of a cheat there, not using the same base phone style. Your redesign is using a phone style with more screen real estate! Sneaky, sneaky.
> I like the use of a standard hamburger menu. The transition between the settings and the Lootbox seemed unpredictable and disorganized to me. Now I know when I'm at the top and assume I can count on other pages to have a back and/or close button.
> ...


Hey AutopilotFan thank you for the constructive feedback. It's nice to know theres a fellow UX Designer within our crew here. Ah yes I used 2 different phone styles b/c I still have an iPhone SE, I'm the only holdout at this point. 😄 Here's some of my rational for the redesign:

I included the gear indicator as a carryover from the existing app and I like it because I can always see what the status is if I hand my keys over to a valet or if you're like me in that your car has been doing an extended stay at an upholstery shop for well over a week.😏 I likened the gear to that of a car's gear selector because it uses less text and because it makes the app feel more carlike.
I think they need way more quick buttons on the homescreen so I'm glad I'm not the only one.
The driver's wheel icon is for the summon feature. They used this icon in the current experience so I carried it over from the old design but I now placed it in a much more strategic location.🙂
I prioritized the homelink button as one of the top six buttons maybe out of selfishness but there have been a few edge cases where I had to use it remotely to have a courier leave a delivery in the garage or if a Tesla Ranger was coming out and I didn't want to have to go all the way to the garage to give them access to the car.
I followed the new Neumorphism design philosophy that has been gaining some traction over the past year. I like the 2D effects and it makes the buttons look like they are raised up from the screen.
I think the biggest missed opportunity in the current in-app experience is the scheduling a service flow. To me it literally feels like the app drops you into a dark cave with a maze of dizzying disjointed options to choose from. I almost feel like I'm going to a site that is hosted on the "dark web". I did a more extensive overhaul of that experience since it's one where I've spent most of my time in the past.


----------

